# Bielefeld-Thread



## JP Trialer (5. Oktober 2008)

iss zwar Kurzfristig aber ich wollte mal was ankündigen:

Am Dienstag den 7. oktober machen wir hier in Bielefeld ne kleine Session.
Starten wollen wir an der Uni und dann mal sehen wo uns der weg hinführt ... wir kennen uns hier ja gut aus =)

Loslegen wollen wir so um 13.00!


----------



## siggi19 (5. Oktober 2008)

alles klar bin dann mit von der party.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JP Trialer (5. Oktober 2008)

also ich bringe noch 2 leute mit.
d.h. wir sind zu Viert.
...bis jetzt

wär schön wenn sich noch die anderen Bielefelder Jungs melden


----------



## siggi19 (5. Oktober 2008)

JP Trialer schrieb:


> wär schön wenn sich noch die anderen Bielefelder Jungs melden



sehe ich genauso

aber zu viert klingt doch schon ma recht gut wie ich find.


----------



## JP Trialer (6. Oktober 2008)

ich weiß für morgen von:

Siggi 

Lukas 
und Mir..


----------



## JP Trialer (7. Oktober 2008)

war ne geile sache!


----------



## siggi19 (7. Oktober 2008)

JP Trialer schrieb:


> war ne geile sache!



BESTÄTIGT!!!

hat richtig bock gemacht


----------



## siggi19 (22. Oktober 2008)

hey leute

wie schauts denn ma wieder au mit nem trialdate?

gruß siggi


----------



## Flexi (22. Oktober 2008)

jo bielefeld wär ich auch sofort dabei...wie siehts denn mit sonntag aus? 

Felix


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (22. Oktober 2008)

die die velpker crew und Jp Trialer und Robin sind Freitag nachmittag in Bielefeld anzutreffen


----------



## Flexi (23. Oktober 2008)

schade ich muss arbeiten...ein anderes mal vllt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (23. Oktober 2008)

Flexi schrieb:


> schade ich muss arbeiten...ein anderes mal vllt...



sicher... die nächste zeit bin ich oft da


----------



## siggi19 (23. Oktober 2008)

Velpke-Trial07 schrieb:


> die die velpker crew und Jp Trialer und Robin sind Freitag nachmittag in Bielefeld anzutreffen



wo seid ihr denn anzutreffen?
und wann?



Flexi schrieb:


> jo bielefeld wär ich auch sofort dabei...wie siehts denn mit sonntag aus?
> 
> Felix



könnte man rein theoretisch nochmal fahren oder?
zumindest hab ich lust dazu.

gruß siggi


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (23. Oktober 2008)

für genaueres Frag Jp trialer, der bestimmt dat vorerst


----------



## siggi19 (23. Oktober 2008)

alles klar, wenn er morgen online ist, frage ich ihn mal

siggi


----------



## JP Trialer (23. Oktober 2008)

aaalsoo:

@ Velpke:  Ab wann seit ihr in Bielefeld und Ready to ride?


Die Uhrzeit müssen wir noch abmachen (kommt drauf an wann Velpke und co kommen)

Aber Treffpunkt wird warsch. der Jahnplatz sein. Unten anner Bahnstation.

Zeit richtet sich nach Velpke

ich schätze jetzt mal so auf halb 4 oder so


Gruss Josch


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (23. Oktober 2008)

jo , hört sich gut an , ab 11 sind wir da, dann werden wir um 2 aber noch abgeholt, ich muss das halt dann noch mit hanna abmachen^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goettinger (23. Oktober 2008)

klasse, könnt ihr nicht am we fahren???
dann wäre ich auch dabei, aber am dienstag um eins?? schwänzt ihr schule?? oder urlaub??


----------



## Sherco (23. Oktober 2008)

wir haben noch urlaub.


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (23. Oktober 2008)

Goettinger schrieb:


> klasse, könnt ihr nicht am we fahren???
> dann wäre ich auch dabei, aber am dienstag um eins?? schwänzt ihr schule?? oder urlaub??



du meinst Freitag^^ , wir kommen aus niedersachsen und haben noch ferien


----------



## JP Trialer (23. Oktober 2008)

aber goettinger

am WE fahren wir auch noch

zwar ohne velpke 

aber egal =)

wir sind ja hier ansässig 

wir haben quasi immer zeit



@ velpke:

Um wieviel uhr könntet ihr fahrbereit in der city stehn?


----------



## siggi19 (23. Oktober 2008)

ich könnte so gegen 15 uhr am jahnplatz stehen, geht aber auch früher.

wann seit ihr denn da?
und wo genau am jahnplatz wollt ihr euch treffen?

gruß siggi


----------



## Sherco (23. Oktober 2008)

,


----------



## JP Trialer (23. Oktober 2008)

habe gerade mit jacky geredet:


es hat sich folgendes ergeben:

um
16.00
treffen wir uns alle am Jahnplatz
genau: im Untergrund.... also bei der Bahnhaltestelle jahnplatz

einfach unten an den gleisen warten
so inner mitte bei der anzeigetafel da..... da treffen wa uns alle

von dort aus gehtz ab durche city

Wer kommt?

Josch(Ich)
Robin (warsch. ohne rad / wenn ohne rad macht er FOTOS)
Jordi 
Mitja
Hanna
Jacky
Siggi



hab ich wen vergessen?


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (23. Oktober 2008)

geht klar cheffe, ey josch , kannst du mir morgen nen bisschen geld leihen ? xD


----------



## Flexi (23. Oktober 2008)

die osnabrücker sind auch dabei 
kann mir jemand vllt ne handy nr geben falls wir den untergrund ncih finden? 


Felix


----------



## siggi19 (24. Oktober 2008)

ok wieviele sind wir denn jetzt ca?
deiner aufzählung nach sind wa 7 JP stimmt das so in etwa?

den bielefelder untergrund finden ist leicht.
beim mc dreck am jahnplatz nach unten gehen, ist gekennzeichnet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JP Trialer (24. Oktober 2008)

wieviel denn??

bei viel wirds schlecht.... bin kollektiv blank und habe mir gestern erst noch ne neue hose gekauft...

aber sag erstma wieviel

sonst frag doch hanna?!
die wird dir dochwohl was leihen können


----------



## Flexi (24. Oktober 2008)

gut also ich denke wir werden uns schon ab frühen mittag in bielefeld rumtreiben...


----------



## siggi19 (24. Oktober 2008)

was heißt am frühen mittag?


----------



## Flexi (24. Oktober 2008)

11.30 besser gesagt früh am morgen


----------



## JP Trialer (24. Oktober 2008)

017668282514


----------



## JP Trialer (24. Oktober 2008)

Also wer kommt jetzt alles am Sonntag?

Wir stehen mit ca. 4 Mann da

dann noch siggi


wie stehts um Flexi und Goettinger?


----------



## Flexi (24. Oktober 2008)

wir kommen zu dritt


----------



## siggi19 (24. Oktober 2008)

heißt wir sind zu 8?


----------



## JP Trialer (25. Oktober 2008)

ok. wie wärs wenn wir uns dann um 11:30 Unten im Jahnplatz treffen ( die Zentralste Bahnhaltestelle in Bielefeld )

ein Alternativer Treffpunkt wäre einfach unser HBF....

was ihr wollt

geht 11:30 erstmal bei jedem Klar?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siggi19 (25. Oktober 2008)

mmh 11.30 joar sollte klar gehen, treffpunkt würd sagen jahnplatz oder?


----------



## curry4king (25. Oktober 2008)

bielefeld ist von braunschweig auchnicht soweit wech sonntag wird nur ein bisschen knapp vill beim nächsten ma (2 Leute) 
mfg Curry


----------



## JP Trialer (25. Oktober 2008)

cool 

jo Jahnplatz  unten drin bei der Ubahn station

Unten nicht oben


----------



## JP Trialer (25. Oktober 2008)

Oder am Hauptbahnhof. Das ist für die Nicht-Bielefelder vllt. leichter zu finden!

was wollt ihr? 

HBF oder Jahnplatz

Und gebt ma bitte gerade eure Handynummern durch falls Iwas ist!

Josch (ich) : 017668282514


----------



## siggi19 (25. Oktober 2008)

ach ja leute denkt daran die uhren zurück zu stellen, sonst kommen wa alle zu spät


----------



## JP Trialer (25. Oktober 2008)

siggi19 schrieb:


> ach ja leute denkt daran die uhren zurück zu stellen, sonst kommen wa alle zu spät




zu früh.... nicht zu spät =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flexi (25. Oktober 2008)

ne zu früh...oder nciht? 
jo ich würde eher sagen HBF 
meine nr ist 01722340028


----------



## JP Trialer (25. Oktober 2008)

ok 11.30 am HBF!

da wir Wetterfest sind werden wir bei jeder Wetterlage da sein 

Bis Morgen


----------



## Flexi (25. Oktober 2008)

wir auch


----------



## JP Trialer (25. Oktober 2008)

klasse 

wir nehmen noch einen mit der Hobbymäßig nen paar bilder schießt 

und wenn wir viel glück haben kommt noch Dropdead aussm Forum hier vorbei und macht auch nen paar bilder 

der kanns richtig gut


aber bebilderung für den tag ist dank sven gesichert


----------



## siggi19 (25. Oktober 2008)

na hoffen wa ma das das wetter klasse wird, aber leute, denkt auch diesma dran das anfänger mit dabei sind, nicht wahr

gruß siggi


----------



## JP Trialer (25. Oktober 2008)

siggi : extra für sich kommt der kleine lukas morgen auch =)

du bist nicht alleine.


----------



## Flexi (25. Oktober 2008)

bilder sind sehr gut 
wir haben auch einen blutigen anfänger dabei 

Felix


----------



## siggi19 (25. Oktober 2008)

JP Trialer schrieb:


> siggi : extra für sich kommt der kleine lukas morgen auch =)
> 
> du bist nicht alleine.



das ist aber nett.

ach ja ich denke cih habe die grundzüge des rollbunnyhops intus, denk ich, zeige ich morgen ma müsst ihr sagen ob es die richtig richtung ist.

bis nachher.

siggi


----------



## siggi19 (26. Oktober 2008)

moinsen leute

sagt ma wo genau am hbf treffen wa uns?
wäre vll noch wichtig zu erwähnen, der hbf ist ja relativ groß


----------



## JP Trialer (26. Oktober 2008)

Treffen uns vor dem HBF oder in der Vorhalle (falls es regnet)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flexi (26. Oktober 2008)

alles klar gut...
hier kommt langsam schon die sonne raus


----------



## siggi19 (26. Oktober 2008)

ja bei mir ist sie auch grade draußen, nur ein bissle windig ist es schon, ich bin trotzdem da


----------



## Robin_Meier (26. Oktober 2008)

das wird eine geile session denk ich mal


----------



## JP Trialer (26. Oktober 2008)

ich habe alles von t-shirt bis regenjacke eingepackt


----------



## Flexi (26. Oktober 2008)

also es hat heute richtig spaß gemacht...ich bin auf die bilder gespannt


----------



## curry4king (26. Oktober 2008)

ich starte mal eine anfrage auf die nächste session


----------



## Robin_Meier (26. Oktober 2008)

gerne gerne, war echt hammer geil ey  wird auf jeden fall nochmal wiederholt


----------



## siggi19 (26. Oktober 2008)

oh man die wunden der alten sind nich ma verheilt und schon wird wieder angefragt.

egal ich bin auf jeden wireder mit dabei, war heute echt genial, und ich denke ich habe auch wieder was gelernt.

gruß siggi


----------



## JP Trialer (26. Oktober 2008)

jo heute war echt geil  

in einer Stunde habe ich alel bilder 

@ Curryking: Sag einfach Bescheid wann du kommen willst dann Fahren wa mit dir ZS inner City und machen ne Kleine session ...
oder du wartest halt bis mal wieder was größeres kommt 

aber wir haben eig. immer zeit und freuen und über jeden Gast


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## curry4king (26. Oktober 2008)

jo samma jp kannst auch über icq mit dir schreiben hab dich eigentlich geaddet


----------



## JP Trialer (26. Oktober 2008)

Bilder von Heute sind Online 

Der rest ist in meinem Album: Klick












































Die Bilder sind alle Unbearbeitet.
Viel Spaß damit 

war echt ne geile Session


----------



## Senalk0 (26. Oktober 2008)

Nabend =)

Ich hab mich dann auch mal im Forum angemeldet x]

War echt nice heute..
Wetter at sich auch einiegermaßen gehalten ^^
Also Ich bin jederzeit wieder dabei  

mfg 
Senalk0


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (29. Oktober 2008)

auch mal ein paar fotos von mir, die pics hat Robin gemacht, also nicht wundern warum sie so grotte sind    


http://fotos.mtb-news.de/users/view/89718


----------



## siggi19 (10. Dezember 2008)

curry4king schrieb:


> ich starte mal eine anfrage auf die nächste session




da schliesse ich mich mal wieder an.

leute wie schauts den aus, wollen wir für dieses jahr noch ein 2008er abschluss session planen?

alleine fahren macht eben kein spass

gruß siggi


----------



## JP Trialer (10. Dezember 2008)

jo also wenn ich wieder Fahrbereit bin dann schließe ich mich an!

Müssen wir aber mal sehen wann das wetter wieder stabil ist!


aber des sollten wir hinbekommen 


edit:
Bebilderung und evtl. auch Bevideoung für den Tag wäre Vorhanden!
Wie stehts um euch jungs?

Flexi? kommen du und deine Kumpels und ma wieder besuchen?

Goettinger? hasse zeit?

Velpke,Curry4King,...... Ihr seit alle eingeladen xD


Wär schön wenn recht viele Teilnehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JP Trialer (10. Dezember 2008)

als ersten Terminvorschlag würfe ich mal nächstes WE sagen.

So: der 21.12.


Das wär dann unsere JahresAbschluss Session! 

Wenn mehr als 6 Leute kommen bring ich glühwein mit xD


----------



## siggi19 (10. Dezember 2008)

hehe na dann versuche ich auch noch mal wenn mitzubringen obwohl ich kein alk trinke, wenn ihr dann alle einen sitzen habt, bin ich wenigstens der beste

scherz beiseite, der 21 klingt soweit ganz gut ich wäre mit von der partie, und hoffe ebenso das ma ein paar mehr kommen.

gruß siggi


----------



## JP Trialer (10. Dezember 2008)

also ich nimm so 3 kumpels mit....

den robinmeier hier aussm forum und 2 andere


----------



## Robin_Meier (10. Dezember 2008)

ja das wird geil ! freu mich schon 
falls mein rahmen noch bricht komm ich so mit mit vid.cam oda so aber ich denke ich werde fahrend erscheinen 

@JP wen meinste mit den 2 anderen ?? den "überaschungsgast " ? XD


----------



## JP Trialer (10. Dezember 2008)

ne der iss nicht miteingegriffen xD

ich dachte an Claas und Leon 

und dann mal sehen:

vllt. noch Lukas und Nils.

Und klar Sven ist auch dabei!
Aber der macht ja "nur" Bilder bzw. Videos!

Außerdem hat halt ein Fotograph hier aussm Forum (er kommt aus Biele)
gesagt das er warsch. auch zeit hat


----------



## Robin_Meier (10. Dezember 2008)

achso na dann ist gut


----------



## siggi19 (10. Dezember 2008)

na ich bin mal gespannt.

und freue mich auch wie ein kind im toys´r´us oder so.
kan euch dann auch zeigen welche fortschritte ich machte.

aber klasse wäre mal so ne relativ große gruppe.

gruß siggi


----------



## JP Trialer (10. Dezember 2008)

jo denk ich auch


----------



## Flexi (10. Dezember 2008)

wenns also bei feuerzangenbohle wären wir auf alle fälle dabei 
Gruß Felix


----------



## nornen (11. Dezember 2008)

ja ich auch aber nur wenns nicht friert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siggi19 (11. Dezember 2008)

was bitte ist eine feuerzangenbohle?


----------



## JP Trialer (11. Dezember 2008)

och siggiiiiiii xD

ist alk drin also trinkstes nicht.

@nornen: Das setzten wir auch voraus


----------



## siggi19 (11. Dezember 2008)

also die wettervoraussage sagt bis jetzt folgendees voraus.
es soll wolkig sein, aber trocken, temperatur von 1 bis ca 7°.
also eigentlich ideales wetter fürn winter.

jp, da mag zwar alk drinne sein, trotzdem kann man doch ein wenig bescheid wissen oder

gruß


----------



## JP Trialer (11. Dezember 2008)

=)


----------



## Flexi (11. Dezember 2008)

ähhhm,...das is ganz normale bohle wo ordentlich rum und zucker rein kommt...
und feuer weil weil der rum und zucker angezündet wird und dann in den rest reintropft...schwer zu erklären


----------



## siggi19 (11. Dezember 2008)

hehe ich werde es wohl sehen und irgendwas anderes dabei trinken.

wieviel uhr wollen wir den erstma sagen.

platz würd ich meinen wieder am hauptbahnhof vor der tür oder?

gruß siggi


----------



## JP Trialer (11. Dezember 2008)

joo


ich würd sagen 11.00


----------



## sophia (11. Dezember 2008)

hmm wenn einräder auch eingeladen sind würde ich vielleicht kommen soweit is bielefeld ja nicht 
muss nur sehen ob ich nicht vielleicht nach frankfurt fahre und ob ich heile bin.


----------



## JP Trialer (11. Dezember 2008)

klar seit ihr einradfahrer auch eingeladen xD


dann könnt ihr ja ne Fahrgemeinscaft mit den anderen kölnern machen.

martin und co. 


gruß josch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robin_Meier (11. Dezember 2008)

Natürlich sind einräder auch eingeladen  
musst halt gucken was dir besser gefällt  aber Bielefeld is schön  wobei wir nicht garantieren können das man mitm einrad gut fahrn kann aber das müsste auch irwie gehen


----------



## sophia (11. Dezember 2008)

JP Trialer schrieb:


> klar seit ihr einradfahrer auch eingeladen xD
> 
> 
> dann könnt ihr ja ne Fahrgemeinscaft mit den anderen kölnern machen.
> ...



ich komm nciht aus köln ich bezahl jedesmal ein halbes vermögen um dahin zu fahren.
ich komm aus telgte (also aus nem kaff zwischen münster und telgte)
würd denke ich allein kommen wenn ich komme


----------



## siggi19 (11. Dezember 2008)

alles was mit trialen zu tun hat ist eingeladen, würd ich nun mal in den raum werfen.
außerdem einradtrial habe ich noch nie live gesehen, würd das gern ma sehen, logischer weiße.

11.00Uhr klingt gut würde ich sagen.

gruß siggi


----------



## JP Trialer (12. Dezember 2008)

sophia schrieb:


> ich komm nciht aus köln ich bezahl jedesmal ein halbes vermögen um dahin zu fahren.
> ich komm aus telgte (also aus nem kaff zwischen münster und telgte)
> würd denke ich allein kommen wenn ich komme




auch gut =)

trotzdem eingeladen! x)


----------



## siggi19 (12. Dezember 2008)

kann mir wer sagen wieviele wir wären wenn alle kommen?

ach ja eines wichtige noch.
diesma sollten wir ein gruppenfoto am anfang machen, nicht das wir das wieder vergessen

gruß siggi


----------



## JP Trialer (12. Dezember 2008)

jo


xD


ich schätze ma so auf 10 mind.

und 20 höchstens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siggi19 (12. Dezember 2008)

dann solltest du aber genügen glüchwein mitbringen

xD

gruß siggi


----------



## JP Trialer (14. Dezember 2008)

also Besuch aus Lüneburg ist sicher 

Sebastian kommt =)


----------



## Sebastian G (14. Dezember 2008)

Jo ich komme auch


----------



## sophia (15. Dezember 2008)

ich komm denk ich auch. aber nur für 2 oder 3 stunden.es ist einfach viel zu kalt und ich will jetzt nichtmehr verletzten weil bald ne wichtige convention ist


----------



## JP Trialer (16. Dezember 2008)

k 
also Treff ist um 11.00 am HBF

oder solln wa später?


----------



## siggi19 (16. Dezember 2008)

ich würde sagen 11 is ne gute zeit, da sollte es dann auch nicht mehr zu kalt sein.

gruß siggi


----------



## sophia (16. Dezember 2008)

wo trefft ihr euch am hbf? einfach vor dem eingang?ich war erst einmal in bielefeld und kenn mich deshalb null aus
naja ich sag auf jeden fall nochmal bescheid ob ich wirklich komme damit ihr nicht unnötig auf mich wartet falls ich nicht komme


----------



## siggi19 (16. Dezember 2008)

wir treffen und wahrscheinlich direkt vorm haupteingang.
also wenn du rauskommst, solltest du uns wohl schon sehen.
zumindest stehe ich da rum.

ja bitte einfach mal bescheid sagen, damit wir eben net unnötig warten müssen.


gruß siggi


----------



## JP Trialer (16. Dezember 2008)

direkt vorm haupteingang warten wir


----------



## siggi19 (18. Dezember 2008)

an die unentschlossen, wisst ihr den nun schon ob ihr am sonntag könnt?

gruß siggi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flexi (18. Dezember 2008)

ich bin krank =/


----------



## Robin_Meier (18. Dezember 2008)

och mensch felix  das is ja doof naja vlt. wirste ja noch gesund 

--> Gute Besserung !


----------



## sophia (19. Dezember 2008)

das wetter sieht ja ziemlich mies aus...nur regen!!  gibts bei euch in bielefeld auch mal ein überdachtes plätzchen??dann bin ich dabei denk ich


----------



## siggi19 (20. Dezember 2008)

von mir auch erstmal gute besserung felix.

wie siehts den mit euch anderen aus?
kommt ihr den nun morgen?

gruß siggi


----------



## JP Trialer (20. Dezember 2008)

ja also ich werde da sein mit mehreren anderen


ob mit oder ohne rad steht noch in den Sternen....


aber da sein werden wir!


----------



## siggi19 (20. Dezember 2008)

alles klar ich würde sagen dann sehen wir uns morgen um 11uhr am hbf.

gruß siggi

wie gehts den eigentlich deinem rücken.


----------



## JP Trialer (20. Dezember 2008)

warsch. nicht gut genug 

ich werds morgen mal ausprobieren


----------



## bike 20 (20. Dezember 2008)

ich wollt nicht extra ein neuen fred aufmachen. Ich wollte einfach mal den JP Trialer hier fragen ob der Termin der bis jetzt fest steht für die Inddor Trial WM sich nochmal ändern wird.


----------



## JP Trialer (20. Dezember 2008)

bike 20 schrieb:


> ich wollt nicht extra ein neuen fred aufmachen. Ich wollte einfach mal den JP Trialer hier fragen ob der Termin der bis jetzt fest steht für die Inddor Trial WM sich nochmal ändern wird.




da fragst du glaube ich den Falschen xD

woher soll ich das denn wissen?


frag mal den Elmar 

der dürftes wisssen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JP Trialer (21. Dezember 2008)

Meine Handynummer ist 0176 68282514


----------



## JP Trialer (21. Dezember 2008)

Hat trotz regen spaß gemacht 

Bilder und Videos gibts Heute abend oder morgen früh!


Lieeeeebe grüße....

ich sag nur: Kennst du Nenna xD


----------



## Robin_Meier (21. Dezember 2008)

jop war sehr spaßig  
wir auf jedenfall wiederholt ... aber im sommer XD

--> Live is live


----------



## JP Trialer (21. Dezember 2008)




----------



## siggi19 (21. Dezember 2008)

ja war klasse, auch wenn ich 2 std zu spät kam.
ich denke der beste teil kam so oder so zu schluss mit unserem, sänger und ihr seid klasse

ach ja bin noch ein wenig länger gefahren an der oetkerhalle, war auch noch lustig.

bin schon ma auf nächste mna gespannt.

gruß siggi

ps: 





JP Trialer schrieb:


> ich sag nur: Kennst du Nenna xD



der kerl hat doch zuerst gesagt:

"hast du ein wenig zeit für mich"
ich war voll baff ich dachte der meinte mich


----------



## JP Trialer (21. Dezember 2008)

achso  ja xD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sophia (21. Dezember 2008)

war wirklich zu geil
das nächste mal aber bitte ohne regen!


----------



## JP Trialer (21. Dezember 2008)

seh ich auch so 

Video ist Fertig ich Lads gleich Hoch =)


----------



## siggi19 (21. Dezember 2008)

ja wir tun unser bestes und sagen den regen fürs nächste mal ab.

gruß siggi


----------



## Robin_Meier (21. Dezember 2008)

da bin ich weider zu spät und kann nur noch allen zustimmen!


----------



## JP Trialer (22. Dezember 2008)

*******!!!!!!


Wäre gestern so geiles Wetter wie Heute gwesen!

jetzt scheint hier Prall die Sonne! xD


----------



## siggi19 (22. Dezember 2008)

ja bei mir scheint auch die sonne, werde wohl heute wieder auf den hobel steigen und fahren gehen


----------



## Robin_Meier (22. Dezember 2008)

ich würd acuh gerne aber ich kann ja kaum laufen XD


----------



## siggi19 (22. Dezember 2008)

wieso kannst du nicht mehr richtig laufen?


----------



## JP Trialer (22. Dezember 2008)

Ers gestern abend lustig auffe klappe geflogen als wir in der halle waren xD


----------



## siggi19 (10. März 2009)

hey leute 

sag ma wie schauts den mal wieder mit net little session aus.
diesema könnte ich auch ne kamera mitbringen, für mehr bilder und sowas eben.
hätt echt ma wieder bock drauf.

gruß siggi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JP Trialer (10. März 2009)

siggi19 schrieb:


> hey leute
> 
> sag ma wie schauts den mal wieder mit net little session aus.
> diesema könnte ich auch ne kamera mitbringen, für mehr bilder und sowas eben.
> ...





DIeses WE in Brak eau fUnserem Gelände.

du musst uns da mal endlich besuchen kommen!


----------



## siggi19 (10. März 2009)

alles klar ich werde vorbei kommen.

muss dann nur meinen rundgang an meinen kollegen abgeben, bzw es morgen klären.
heißt müssen dann jetzt schon ma was genaueres ausmachen.

ach ja udn ihr müsst mich dann vom bahnhof abholen

gruß


----------



## JP Trialer (11. März 2009)

jo das bekommen wir hin.

wann kommt dein zug an?
( wir könen fahren wann wir wollen)


----------



## siggi19 (11. März 2009)

muss später mal gucken wegen zug und wegen wochenenddienst.
kollege war heute nicht da.
sage dann morgen bescheid.

ach ja sind wir dann draußen oder in der halle?

gruß siggi


----------



## JP Trialer (11. März 2009)

komm taufs wetter an 

ist eh beides da an einer stelle


----------



## siggi19 (21. Mai 2009)

so leute nach langer abstinenz sollten wir uns mal wieder auf die pirsch begeben und endlcih mal wieder ein wenig zusammen trialen gehen.
das wetter ist ja auch genial dafür und alleine macht es einfach keinen spass.

wie wärs, wer ist dabei?
ach ja wenn wir es in der city machen, gebe cih ne cola aus

gruß siggi


----------



## JP Trialer (21. Mai 2009)

wir warn gestern spontan an der Uni.

Gleich fahren wir nach Schwemlitz und kommen Sonntag wieder.

Also dieses WE isses schlecht 


sorry


----------



## siggi19 (31. Mai 2009)

ja ich wieß das we is schon fast vorüber, aber wie schauts aus?

gruß siggi


----------



## JP Trialer (31. Mai 2009)

mein neues rad ist nochnicht da 

nächstes WE sind wir dann in Lüneburg

Darauf das WE in Stadtlohn

Danach hätten wa wieder zeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siggi19 (31. Mai 2009)

wieso hast du ein neues rad?
und was ist mit dem alten?

gruß siggi


----------



## JP Trialer (1. Juni 2009)

altes verkaufe ich dienstag nachdem die teile gekommen sind und ichs repariert habe -.-


----------



## siggi19 (1. Juni 2009)

das ganze bike willst du verkaufen?

na dann gib mir doch VR und dazugehörigen bremse für nen super deal ab

aber was war den shcon wieder kaputt?

gruß siggi


----------



## JP Trialer (1. Juni 2009)

VR nabe ist an der Discaufnahme weggebrochen.

HR Bremssattel ist defekt.


----------



## siggi19 (1. Juni 2009)

monty eben was

wie gesagt scheibe nehme ich dir gern ab

gruß siggi


----------



## siggi19 (15. Juli 2009)

so leute.

das wetter ist ja nun wieder besser und von mir aus können wa nun ne runde starten, habe jetzt urlaub und ihr ferien, also was is nun?

gurß siggi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JP Trialer (16. Juli 2009)

ich arbeite durchgehend bis ich in den Urlaub fahre,
kann aso höchstens abends


----------



## siggi19 (16. Juli 2009)

ist soweit kein thema bei mir.
ich denke ich komme mal wieder bei euch vorbei, denn alleine fahren macht es sowas von keinen spass.

gruß siggi


----------

